# [SOLVED] Switching from NVIDIA to ATI

## treyb

I came into work this morning to find my NVIDIA card blown out.  I only had an ATI card to replace it.  I went in make menuconfig and made the following changes:

 *Quote:*   

> Removed 
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> 
>   Graphics support --->
> ...

 

make –j2 && make modules_install

I changed my make.conf to:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

        Disable        "dri"

        Disable        "dri2"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option          "RandRRotation" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Dell2208WFPT"

        VendorName      "Dell"

        ModelName       "2208WFPT"

        Option          "UseEDIDDPI" "False"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier     "Screen 0"

        Device         "Card0"

        Monitor        "Dell2208WFPT"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport    0 0

                Modes       "1680x1050"

                Depth       24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

and I get:

 *Quote:*   

>  startx
> 
> xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.2850 does not exist
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
> ...

 

What am I missing how do I remove the nvidia drivers?Last edited by treyb on Wed Dec 07, 2011 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mahdi1234

Unless it's a mistaken post you shall change nvidia to radeon here for a start

```

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia" 
```

----------

## treyb

It is a typos in the copy and paste.  I changed it after i copied it and forgot to change the paste.  Anything else you can think of?

----------

## Ant P.

Comment out that entire xorg.conf. Loading the nvidia driver or attempting to use proprietary-driver-specific options won't work, and modesetting will use the correct resolution by default.

----------

## Etal

You also need to set the correct opengl implementation:

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

----------

## treyb

I forgot to 

```
time emerge -uDN world
```

oops lol.  Took the night off and remember that this morning.

----------

